# If I hear one more person complain about EMS wages...



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2012)

...I'm going to have an aneurysm.

Stop complaining about it and be glad you have a job. If you don't like it then quit, there are hundreds of EMTs out there that would be tickled pink to take your job. 

That sucks that the Dominos pizza boy makes more money. I'd rather love my job and get paid less than get paid more and hate going to work every day.

If you got into the job to be a hero and get rich, get out now, you're here for the wrong reasons. Do your patients a favor.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Amen.  I make $5 less an hour than I tried to bargain for when I got hired.  The same as BLS part timers in my department.  I could make double my salary as an entry level nurse, and at least 50% more if I worked in the city.

But you know what?  I'm happy working in my hometown, there is NO commute, and I like the job.  I don't complain about the pay.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2012)

It would be nice to get paid decently at a job you love. Cant fault anyone for wanting that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2012)

Sasha said:


> It would be nice to get paid decently at a job you love. Cant fault anyone for wanting that.



I absolutely agree. I would love to get paid more. What gets me is when people constantly complain about it.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I absolutely agree. I would love to get paid more. What gets me is when people constantly complain about it.



Eh. Don't let it bother you. We don't get paid enough to stress out over the small stuff


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Eh. Don't let it bother you. We don't get paid enough to stress out over the small stuff



Always with the words of wisdom! haha


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 12, 2012)

you know what?  my job pays awesomely for a kid who no spouse or kids who lives at home with mom and dad.

my industry (as a whole) pays poorly, especially when you get married and want to start and support a family, own your own home and vehicle, go on a vacation once in a while, and have a retirement fund.  Oh, and if I want to stay in this industry, I need to work 60-80 hours a week to make ends meet so I can support my family, often working 2 and 3 jobs to do it.

this is the reason why many people leave EMS, not because they don't like it anymore.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2012)

What is less useful than an all-star quarterback, or more useful than the tech starting an IV on Granny after shocking her back to a sinus rhythm?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 12, 2012)

My pay isn't bad.  It's on par with the median household income in the US.  It's more than most people my age, fresh out of college make.

But that doesn't mean my career pays commensurate to my responsibilities, nor to what I would like to see in my bank account.  





As long as people get paid millions to play with a ball, and ~$200,000 to waste time in Congress, I'll complain about my pay


----------



## fast65 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm pretty satisfied with how much I get paid. It might not be fantastic, but I have a full time job and I do pretty well for a kid fresh out of school.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have my own house on my parents property and they pay all my bills - so all I have is my car payment. For working overtime 80 hours a week I'm pretty satisfied with what I make. For being 20 I'm pretty well off, especially considering most of my friends can barely get 8 hours a week at their minimum wage jobs.


----------



## Joe (Mar 12, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I have my own house on my parents property and they pay all my bills - so all I have is my car payment. For working overtime 80 hours a week I'm pretty satisfied with what I make. For being 20 I'm pretty well off, especially considering most of my friends can barely get 8 hours a week at their minimum wage jobs.



THIS!! Its how I feel. I love going to work. I took a 6 dollar an hour pay cut to do this. I wouldn't trade 1 bad day here for a month of good days there.


----------



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 12, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I have my own house on my parents property and they pay all my bills - so all I have is my car payment. For working overtime 80 hours a week I'm pretty satisfied with what I make. For being 20 I'm pretty well off, especially considering most of my friends can barely get 8 hours a week at their minimum wage jobs.



Not complaining about my pay, especially since I took a pay cut to enter this field. However, (and no disrespect) I don’t think one has much ground to say anything about pay when they don’t have to endure the same cost of living as a normal adult. Just saying. :glare:


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha sorry to rub it in bud. Im barely 20 and I have a pretty good situation. I'm very blessed and I'm very thankful to be. But for the first 18 years of my life, my family lived in a single wide mobile home and brought in about 20k a year for a 5 person family. Only recently did things change - work accident, father permanently disabled, settlement, father re-entered school and got a much better government position - maybe this makes up for years of hardship?


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 12, 2012)

I also took a major pay cut to enter this field tho, 18-19 I was a pretty successful as an audio engineer but the money was very dependable and I didn't enjoy the job like I do now.


----------



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 12, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Haha sorry to rub it in bud. Im barely 20 and I have a pretty good situation. I'm very blessed and I'm very thankful to be. But for the first 18 years of my life, my family lived in a single wide mobile home and brought in about 20k a year for a 5 person family. Only recently did things change - work accident, father permanently disabled, settlement, father re-entered school and got a much better government position - maybe this makes up for years of hardship?



Definitely cannot hate on you for having a fortunate situation, especially when prior to was not so fortunate.


----------



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 12, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I also took a major pay cut to enter this field tho, 18-19 I was a pretty successful as an audio engineer but the money was very dependable and I didn't enjoy the job like I do now.



If all you have is a car payment I think you forfeit claiming a pay cut  as a sacrifice


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't want to depress you then with what I used to make  not to be conceited but if you dont mind kissing a** to build a reputation and land good gigs the money is excellent.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yup, I totally forfeit that right.


----------



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 12, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I don't want to depress you then with what I used to make  not to be conceited but if you dont mind kissing a** to build a reputation and land good gigs the money is excellent.



Na, wouldn’t bother me, had my own sales company, so I am familiar with making great money. To be honest, I don’t know what an Audio Engineer is. Have an idea, but not sure.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 12, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> What is less useful than an all-star quarterback, or more useful than the tech starting an IV on Granny after shocking her back to a sinus rhythm?



An all star quarterback. Duh. <_<


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have no complaints about my pay and never have. 

For me being under 30 and after putting in 8 years here Im making same or better than a nurse. Im happy.

Even my medic pay was pretty good--and I can count on a 2-4% raise every year without fail.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 12, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> I have no complaints about my pay and never have.
> 
> For me being under 30 and after putting in 8 years here Im making same or better than a nurse. Im happy.
> 
> Even my medic pay was pretty good--and I can count on a 2-4% raise every year without fail.



My agency used to do 3% raises each year, but this year is doing 5%.


But when you consider inflation ~3%... even a 5% raise isn't much.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 12, 2012)

Linuss said:


> My agency used to do 3% raises each year, but this year is doing 5%.
> 
> 
> But when you consider inflation ~3%... even a 5% raise isn't much.



True. Some years we get ahead and some years it just keeps us even.

Thats still better than alot of places.


----------



## FourLoko (Mar 12, 2012)

EFDUnit823 said:


> Not complaining about my pay, especially since I took a pay cut to enter this field. However, (and no disrespect) I don’t think one has much ground to say anything about pay when they don’t have to endure the same cost of living as a normal adult. Just saying. :glare:



Agreed. "Stuck" at home is the easy life. I've gone backwards in pay as I've gotten older. Need to make a move (job and out of the house).

Never happen as an EMT-B in CA.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone considered that while the vocalized complaint is about money, it is really dissatisfaction with the field that is the underlying problem?


----------



## FourLoko (Mar 12, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Has anyone considered that while the vocalized complaint is about money, it is really dissatisfaction with the field that is the underlying problem?



That's part of it and many might not agree but more appropriate wages would help me forget about three days in a row with no C7.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2012)

I took a $6/hr pay cut. But I also would cry when I would have to go to work. It was the most miserable and stressful 2years of my life. 

I make enough to live. I'm good.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm extremely thankful to those who came before me. Prior to the downloading of EMS to Upper Tier Municipalities (Counties essentially) in 2000 we made crap wages and EMS remained a stepping stone or short term career for most. After the download to more local government, along with the expansion of entry level education to two years shortly after, an expanded scope of practice and some dedicated bargaining we now make comfortably above the household median, have good benefits and the prospect of a long career. I have no real complaints about pay and certainly not pension. Some expanded benefits, now that would be nice. (12 weeks only of parental top-up isn't enough)


----------



## Martyn (Mar 12, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'd rather love my job and get paid less than get paid more and hate going to work every day.


 
You got me on board Rob...you and me both ^_^


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd prefer to work at something I can tolerate and occasionally excel at, make enough to put way for tomorrow, and have benefits so I won't have to wind up disabled, unemployed and up excrement creek if I get really sick or injured.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 12, 2012)

I make 9.36 an hour while only working 32 hours a week =/ I work for a major music instrument retail corporation. And it was decided to cut off a day, so money can be "saved"... I know, I will make more while working EMT and will gain more personal satisfaction than working retail. So it does not really bother me.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2012)

titmouse said:


> I make 9.36 an hour while only working 32 hours a week =/ I work for a major music instrument retail corporation. And it was decided to cut off a day, so money can be "saved"... I know, I will make more while working EMT and will gain more personal satisfaction than working retail. So it does not really bother me.



I make 9 an hour in EMS lol


----------



## titmouse (Mar 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I make 9 an hour in EMS lol



How many hours per week?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 12, 2012)

titmouse said:


> How many hours per week?



84hrs per payperiod. Which is 2 weeks. 

I work 2 days one week and 5 days the next.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> 84hrs per payperiod. Which is 2 weeks.
> 
> I work 2 days one week and 5 days the next.



Not bad


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2012)

As a RN I was making about $42/hr when I retired (2010), with four hrs a pay period (two weeks) time and a half overtime due to 12 hr shifts; never ran my vacation or sick leave out; accrued Holiday In Lieu at time and a half working defined holidays (and when that went over 100 hrs was paid the balance in taxed income; that stopped after 2008); accrued comp time off (CTO) for every other weekend, and a taxed annual $126 uniform allowance. Good dental and medical with multiple plans to choose from. Retirement had defined benefits (they deleted retired health coverage and are in court now), and pre-tax deductions to a mutual fund were set up with a number of options.

As a EMT-A  attendant (1980-81), I made about $3.50/hr working two 16 hr shifts a week, no overtime, no benefits, company supplied the windbreaker, winter coat (collected back in April) and a white shirt and I supplied the rest.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> ...I'm going to have an aneurysm.
> 
> Stop complaining about it and be glad you have a job. If you don't like it then quit, there are hundreds of EMTs out there that would be tickled pink to take your job.
> 
> ...


Hey Hey Hey im not complaining EMS worker is Ontario avg pay is 31.25$ per hour


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Hey Hey im not complaining EMS worker is Ontario avg pay is 31.25$ per hour 

Thirty-one and a quarter cents an hour? Is that Canadian cents?


----------



## Steveb (Mar 13, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Hey Hey Hey im not complaining EMS worker is Ontario avg pay is 31.25$ per hour
> 
> Thirty-one and a quarter cents an hour? Is that Canadian cents?


Lol its around 30 American dollars.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 13, 2012)

Steveb said:


> Hey Hey Hey im not complaining EMS worker is Ontario avg pay is 31.25$ per hour



But as an MFR, you're not making any of that. And who actually in this industry in Ontario says "EMS Worker"? We're medics, Paramedics, PCP's, ACP's or CCP's but no one on the job actually says "EMS Worker."


----------



## Steveb (Mar 13, 2012)

WolfmanHarris said:


> But as an MFR, you're not making any of that. And who actually in this industry in Ontario says "EMS Worker"? We're medics, Paramedics, PCP's, ACP's or CCP's but no one on the job actually says "EMS Worker."



I wish I was making money lol. I'm still to young I just voulenteer with my service.


----------



## jemt (Mar 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> ...I'm going to have an aneurysm.
> 
> Stop complaining about it and be glad you have a job. If you don't like it then quit, there are hundreds of EMTs out there that would be tickled pink to take your job.
> 
> ...



It's not the whole "love your job and get pid less/paid more hate job", It's about who can live a normal life off of 10-15 dollars an hour? Unless you want to live on the poverty level.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's be fair here, jemt.


Poverty in the US is defined as a total family income of $22,000 for a family of 4.   Yes, at $10/hr, working 2040hr year at 40hrs a week, and relying solely on one persons income, then yes, poverty.  However, at $15hr for the same 2040hr year, that's now $30,000, above poverty.  Granted, not hugely above...



The national average for a household income is ~$43,300.  That's household, usually meaning 2 adults.  I make more than that by myself as a Paramedic, working a single job (Not by a huge margin).  Granted, I do 48 hour weeks, so ~16% of my salary is built in OT... it's still not bad money.  Now... not what it's supposed to be, but not bad.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 14, 2012)

jemt said:


> It's not the whole "love your job and get pid less/paid more hate job", It's about who can live a normal life off of 10-15 dollars an hour? Unless you want to live on the poverty level.



Exactly. It's a disservice we do to ourselves to embrace the idea of this field being a calling, or special, or somehow having this huge intrinsic worth. Certainly there's some truth to this, but we use it and allow employers to use it to hold back a living wage and working conditions.

Of course it's not the whole story. Education, changes to reimbursment and funding, the separation of the IFT field from EMS and other barriers must also be addressed to make a viable career. (In the USA; we're actually doing pretty well up here.  )


----------



## jemt (Mar 14, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Let's be fair here, jemt.
> 
> 
> Poverty in the US is defined as a total family income of $22,000 for a family of 4.   Yes, at $10/hr, working 2040hr year at 40hrs a week, and relying solely on one persons income, then yes, poverty.  However, at $15hr for the same 2040hr year, that's now $30,000, above poverty.  Granted, not hugely above...
> ...




Your right, I was using it more as a figure of speech. Most Americans do want to own their own home,have kids, have cars, and have some money left over, which can't be done on an EMT salary.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 14, 2012)

*How much you need to earn per hour to rent a "cozy 2 bdrm apt."*

Remember, the goal is not to make just enough to stay alive, it is to spend 30% or less on housing, the remainder for insurance, food, clothing, debt repayment, and etc...like school, gasoline, and saving to cover depreciation of your automobile and appliances and the unexpected (anything under your deductibles).

http://nlihc.org/oor/2012/
http://nlihc.org/sites/default/files/oor/2012-OOR.pdf
GO to page eight

_Tossing out a few:
_
Massachusetts: $21.96/hr
California: $26.02 (Greater San Francisco: $36.63, the highest)
Hawai'i : $31.68
New York: $23.58
Nebraska: $13.16

_GO to page ten for a map_

Puerto Rico: $9.88

Here's a 2007 US minimum wage map to compare to the study's:






http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/minimum-wage-0415.gif

Clickable map from Dept of Labor with current minimum wage by state:
http://www.dol.gov/whd/minwage/america.htm


----------



## hibiti87 (Mar 14, 2012)

to be fair i live in san francisco and am living off my emt wages. Yes i have 3 other roomates and i eat pasta frequently.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 14, 2012)

NVRob said:


> ...I'm going to have an aneurysm.



So are you a man of your word?:unsure:












:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2012)

hibiti87 said:


> to be fair i live in san francisco and am living off my emt wages. Yes i have 3 other roomates and i eat pasta frequently.



And there is nothing wrong with NOT wanting to live like that and wanting to make a livable wage at your job without having to work a bunch of OT or a second job.


----------



## jemt (Mar 14, 2012)

Sasha said:


> And there is nothing wrong with NOT wanting to live like that and wanting to make a livable wage at your job without having to work a bunch of OT or a second job.




Ding ding ding.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 14, 2012)

jemt said:


> Your right, I was using it more as a figure of speech. Most Americans do want to own their own home,have kids, have cars, and have some money left over, which can't be done on an EMT salary.



EMT is entry level.  You can never expect to make any kind of real money at an entry level position.


The mail room clerk at large corporations will never make anywhere near middle management.


----------



## jemt (Mar 14, 2012)

Linuss said:


> EMT is entry level.  You can never expect to make any kind of real money at an entry level position.
> 
> 
> The mail room clerk at large corporations will never make anywhere near middle management.




That's true, but even the fact a basic is an entry level position, it still requires schooling. There's jobs out there that pay considerably more without any Kind of schooling besides on the job. Yes I know I can get out and I'm working on that, but it still doesn't make it acceptable what emt's are paid.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 15, 2012)

Linuss said:


> EMT is entry level.  You can never expect to make any kind of real money at an entry level position.
> 
> 
> The mail room clerk at large corporations will never make anywhere near middle management.



How much does a emt-paramedic make?


----------



## hibiti87 (Mar 15, 2012)

in sf, depending on the company 23 an hour.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 15, 2012)

Long ago..Chevrolet factory workers on the line used to start at about $18/hr (if they had a relative in the UAW), and EMT's were making maybe $8. UAW had loads of work rules, benefits, etc. I didn't have inclination to work on an assembly line. Not until I had two kids, the remnant of student loans, and a mortgage, and turner the cover heading for forty years of age, whereupon I found that job and dug in like a tick. But still doing medicine/nursing.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 15, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Long ago..Chevrolet factory workers on the line used to start at about $18/hr (if they had a relative in the UAW), and EMT's were making maybe $8. UAW had loads of work rules, benefits, etc. I didn't have inclination to work on an assembly line. Not until I had two kids, the remnant of student loans, and a mortgage, and turner the cover heading for forty years of age, whereupon I found that job and dug in like a tick. But still doing medicine/nursing.


Do they still make that much?


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 15, 2012)

You should be complaining loudly and proudly. EMS in the U.S receive remuneration that is relatively much lower than most other countries.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 15, 2012)

jemt said:


> That's true, but even the fact a basic is an entry level position, it still requires schooling.



Schooling?

Give me a break.

In many states a barber has 10x more training than an EMT.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 15, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> You should be complaining loudly and proudly. EMS in the U.S receive remuneration that is relatively much lower than most other countries.


Take cañada for example were the averge EMS worker makes over 30$ when in the states it avg 10$ that makes me sick.....because where i live a mcdonalds employe males 10.50$ ...
-sent from my. BlackBerry


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 15, 2012)

Steveb said:


> Take cañada for example were the averge EMS worker makes over 30$ when in the states it avg 10$ that makes me sick.....because where i live a mcdonalds employe males 10.50$ ...
> -sent from my. BlackBerry



Don't get too hung up on those comparisons. Relative cost of living and tax rates make cross border comparisons essentially meaningless. It's hard enough to compare the pay rates of medics where I work and medics where I live. While certainly I make a few dollars more where I work, I couldn't possibly afford to own a comparable home to the one I have now there.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Disregard, wrong thread


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2012)

I work my EMS job, and two side jobs. This is what I must do since I am sending my wife and myself back through college, I own a house, 3 cars, and two dogs. My full time job as a Medic pays very well covers my bills and spending money, the other two jobs pay for college since I refuse to take out a loan. My wife also works part time.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 16, 2012)

*Home on the range*

For a minute I thought we might be doing good when I saw the comparison of 30$ versus 10$, Then I realized yall were talking about per hour.
In our little hole in the wall, EMTs make 30$ and paramedics make 60$....
 That is per day :sad:


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 16, 2012)

WolfmanHarris said:


> But as an MFR, you're not making any of that. And who actually in this industry in Ontario says "EMS Worker"? We're medics, Paramedics, PCP's, ACP's or CCP's but no one on the job actually says "EMS Worker."



In Alberta they dont have PCPs they have EMR EMT and EMTP.  With EMTPs being paramedics if u want to see a alberta paramedic have a seizure have a pcp call themselves a paramedic in front of them.  Alberta and Saskachewan I believe still use EMT everyplace else emts are pcps.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 16, 2012)

fortsmithman said:


> In Alberta they dont have PCPs they have EMR EMT and EMTP.  With EMTPs being paramedics if u want to see a alberta paramedic have a seizure have a pcp call themselves a paramedic in front of them.  Alberta and Saskachewan I believe still use EMT everyplace else emts are pcps.



But for labour mobility all programs must meet National Occupational Competency Profiles (NOCP) for Primary Care Paramedic. Also Canadian Medical Association (CMA) accreditation relies on the NOCP's and finally the national exam will rely on NOCP's. Alberta can continue to resist all they want and call themselves whatever they want, but their grads have still completed a PCP course or an ACP course no matter what they call it.


----------



## jemt (Mar 16, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Schooling?
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> In many states a barber has 10x more training than an EMT.



How is that relevant? Training,schooling whatever you wanna call it, it's still book and classroom learning.

You seem to have the mentality that since basics receive only a few months of training they deserve to make peanuts.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 16, 2012)

If all wages were based on education both EMTs and medics would make less than they average now.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Schooling?
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> In many states a barber has 10x more training than an EMT.



Dude! Hair doesn't grow back that quick do you really want someone cutting yours that picked up a pair of scissors and called themselves a hair stylist?


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 17, 2012)

WolfmanHarris said:


> But for labour mobility all programs must meet National Occupational Competency Profiles (NOCP) for Primary Care Paramedic. Also Canadian Medical Association (CMA) accreditation relies on the NOCP's and finally the national exam will rely on NOCP's. Alberta can continue to resist all they want and call themselves whatever they want, but their grads have still completed a PCP course or an ACP course no matter what they call it.



It funny to watch the expression that alberta ACPs/EMTP get whenever a PCP/EMT call themselves a paramedic.  My service even though we are not in Alberta use the Alberta designations.  That might have to do with the fact that we serve an indian reserve in Alberta.  WE have 2 PCP who are ACoP registered out of the 3 PCPs and 2 EMRs registered out of 12 EMRs.  My service chief is part of a working group comprised of other EMS heads to put together legislation on EMS as currently the NWT has none.  He said the designatons we will be using will be
EMR
PCP
ACP
CCP

When I was doing ground support for an air medevac the ACP who was ACoP registered said he hope the NWT government uses the Alberta designations as he doesn't like PCP/EMTs calling themselves paramedics.  The NWT will be joining the rest of Canada with the EMS designations.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 17, 2012)

Even though salaries for EMS is better in Canada we are still the lowest paid of emergency service with Fire and Police making more, but EMS in Cnada are paid salaries they can live on.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2012)

In a truly capitalist society me must have the opportunity to fail. Therefore, we will have poor people, who do not get medical care and cannot afford the basics to get back on their feet. One generation of that and you have the chronic poor.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 17, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> In a truly capitalist society me must have the opportunity to fail. Therefore, we will have poor people, who do not get medical care and cannot afford the basics to get back on their feet. One generation of that and you have the chronic poor.



Are you saying this is a positive thing in the balance or just stating it as a fact of that system?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2012)

Damned shame. We have enough excess GDP to cover it. AND pay lower level provides (EMT, nurses' aids, etc ) a living wage.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Schooling?
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> In many states a barber has 10x more training than an EMT.



A Barber no, a "Hair stylist" yes : ) Not to mention their school cost more than ours...... because it is not offered at the Local CC


----------



## 46Young (Mar 18, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Has anyone considered that while the vocalized complaint is about money, it is really dissatisfaction with the field that is the underlying problem?



Not so much for me, but I'm sure it is for others. 

For example, my first IFT job paid $9.50 (NYC), but it was only per diem, as I was working FT in another field until then well paying hospital based 911 job offer came through. I started at $14.92/hr, and I was making $22.02/hr + 10% night diff before a year and a half. I topped out at $30.56/hr when I left. Where I work now, it's fire based, so the salary allows me to easily afford a house and two nice cars, and OT funds everything else we want to do. We have a good pension and a three year DROP as well. 

The truth is, even though we sat on street corners and had no career ladder, if the hosp. medic job  had the same amount of security, and allowed me to realize the same financial goals in NYC that I have in VA, I wouldn't have even thought about leaving the state. As it was, the job just payed the bills, with little left over. We had a lousy retirement to look forward to, so I would have had to work until I was 80, or stroked out/had a massive MI.

As far as others, here we have EMS Lt's and Capt I's (still riding the box) making from $110k to $125k/yr base that are burnt out (when others do the same job for $12/hr), so I suppose it's an individual thing.


----------



## cynikalkat (Mar 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> ...I'm going to have an aneurysm.
> 
> Stop complaining about it and be glad you have a job. If you don't like it then quit, there are hundreds of EMTs out there that would be tickled pink to take your job.
> 
> ...



Amen! I do wish our company didn't treat us all like positions to be filled though...


----------

